# Golf insurance Beware



## paul679 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm cancelling my CHEAP golf insurance with *GolfCare* as the policy is actually pretty worthless.
Golf clubs are only actually insured when they're in a locked boot out of sight with evidence of forced entry.
I've read the exlusions :- they wont pay out if the seat is folded down like when 2 or more sets are in your car, if your car is outside your house or work place or public car park, NOT Insured, at home not insured, by the putting green, not insured, in the clubhouse not insured, in a locker room not insured unless in a locker with a proper security lock system.
Pretty useless.
I'm changing to a slightly dearer one that covers everything except an un locked car for about a tenner more.
Take note fellow golfers !!


----------



## connor (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks for the info... what insurer are you changing to

also welcome to the forum


----------



## CliveW (Jan 16, 2012)

try golfplan


----------



## RichardC (Jan 16, 2012)

Carrick Neil confirmed that they cover your clubs in the car even if they are on show. The car only needs to be locked.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

New member joins and he's first post is to rubbish an insurance company . He doesn't work for a rival does he mr Churchill dog " oh no no no "


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2012)

I think he's made a fair point and not tried to explicity plug another compnay or are you assuming that comes later? I'm with Carrick Neill and they are pretty good. They have confirmed I'm covered if I leave my clubs in my locker and we're broken into and if they are locked in a car, including my playing partners if I get a lift to another club for example


----------



## connor (Jan 16, 2012)

i  think mine is with golf plan but cant remember got the policy in my golf folder.  New club im at insurance is included with my membership anyway so in theory im covered twice


----------



## paul679 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh no, Mr oddsock, just a theft victim who had insurance only to find out that my clubs weren't covered by *GolfCare's poor quality cover*, cheapest aint best by a long way. Saved about Â£15 on insurance and lost Â£2k worth of gear. Just want to let people know after my experience. It's worth paying a bit extra.
P.S. No offence taken, nice to feel welcome !!


----------



## daymond (Jan 30, 2012)

Tried a claim on a household insurance? Oh welcome to the forum.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2012)

paul679 said:



			P.S. No offence taken, nice to feel welcome !!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if i jumped the gun, it just seemed a strqnge first post and this forum often gets spammed by companies. sorry for being judgemental.


----------

